# **HELP! Keto GURUS - Coming off keto



## THE_MANN (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

Basically i finish my keto this Monday, (I haven't re-fed for 2weeks). And I have until the 13th of May until I start my assisted cut.

My question is this: From experiance, I hold LOTS of water and at the end of my keto's when I carb up, I literraly baloon in weight. I have gained 10kg over a 5day binge period. I dont khow how much was water and fat?

This time I really want to learn how my body works and how the carbs will affect me.

How can I use the 10 day after my keto to do two things:

1.) Up regulate my metabolism. Im 5ft 6 roughly 80kg(normally) and i was only on 1300kcal so my metabolism will be crashed dead.

2.) Ensure I gain NO fat, and only water if necessary.

My thinking: I will increase my carb's post the keto phase, as follows:

first 2days: 1 apple in the morning= 22g carb

3-4days:1apple + 100g sweet potatoes in evening = 42.8c

5-6days: 60g oats + 150g sweet potatoes = 67.2c

7-8days: 60g oats + 200g sweet potatoes = 77.6c

9-10days: 60g oats + 100g milk + 200g sweet potatoes = 87.6

My brother has made 2 observations:

1) My kcals over these 10 days averages at roughly 1740kcal which is still below my estimated BMR of 1900kcals - Surely this can not be good if i am trying to up-regulate metabolism?

2) Metabolism correlates to leptin, I need a large amount of carbs to shoot leptin through the roof and ramp the thyroid do i not? I only end up at 87g here.

3) Leading on from 2.) - From experiance my carb up days have been very dirty and i think the mixture of high amounts of carbs+fat (ie pizza, ice cream, fryed bread etc) coupled with a crashed metabolism is what caused me to put on fat, possible a very large amount of fat over a short period of time. - To counter act this, would consuming roughly 300-400g of PURE carbs and ONLY fibre work to ensure that my metabolism is increased but there is no fat to be stored? Im thinking only glucose, sweets, lucozade etc. OR Eating SUPER clean carbs like above but with little to no fat?

Should i taper carbs for 9days THEN have 1 super clean carb day (glucose only or starchy carbs?) OR just have a 1 day clean carb(again high GI and NO fat or starchy carbs and very minimal fat?) up post keto and go right into the next cutting phase?

Thanks a lot, its quite a read but I really want to get it right this time and understand how my body reacts. :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I think you have missed a trick mate. Whilst on keto it is always a good idea to experiment with different carbs on your refeeds. This way, you can establish which carbs are causing the bloat.

The best way to introduce regular carbs back in would be firstly to only eat them around training. Say 90 minutes before, and the usual dextrose PWO in your shake. If this goes OK then add some into your breakfast. TBH, carbs at breakfast and around workouts is really all you need anyway!


----------



## THE_MANN (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Joe

My predicament is that I only have 10days in which I have to up regulate metabolism. How do i do that while carefully bringing the carbs back in??


----------



## THE_MANN (Apr 28, 2009)

BUMPIN this up as my days are running out >_<

Anyone care to chime in? I'm stumped about gaining fat when my metabolism is low and trying to up regulate it in only 10 days....


----------

